# xorg-6.8.99.8

## kaktyc

Прошу потестить багу https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63732

Наблюдается ли она в сабжевой версии? У меня возможности сейчас обновиться нет, т.к. dial-up.  :Sad: 

Deltup не генерит нужный патч, а то бы сам проверил. Или как вариант, выложите пожалуйста xdelta между X11R6.8.2-src.tar.bz2 и xorg-x11-6.8.99.8.tar.bz2

Заранее спасибо!

----------

## serg_sk

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Прошу потестить багу https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63732
> 
> Наблюдается ли она в сабжевой версии? У меня возможности сейчас обновиться нет, т.к. dial-up. 
> 
> Deltup не генерит нужный патч, а то бы сам проверил. Или как вариант, выложите пожалуйста xdelta между X11R6.8.2-src.tar.bz2 и xorg-x11-6.8.99.8.tar.bz2
> ...

 

```
serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ sudo emerge sync

>>> starting rsync with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage...

>>> checking server timestamp ...

```

Сейчас посмотрим чего скажет. Если будет чего обновить, то протестю  :Smile: 

P.S. Тоже дайлап  :Smile: 

----------

## serg_sk

есть такое чудо, правда оно оказалось в package.mask, но я его размескировал, сейчас качаю. Через часов 6 доложу  :Smile:  Ну дайлап + компиляция  :Smile: 

----------

## kaktyc

Спасибо! Буду ждать.  :Smile: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Спасибо! Буду ждать. 

 

```
>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking 6.8.99.8 source ...
```

Осталась самая малость  :Wink: 

----------

## serg_sk

Глюк с намлоком осталася, и еще у меня почему с левых шифт+альт, переключение перешло на правые.

P.S. наверное продаунгрейдюсь назад, ибо впадло разбираться  :Smile: 

----------

## kaktyc

Спасибо!

Можешь тогда отбагрепортить, что глюк есть?

----------

## serg_sk

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Спасибо!
> 
> Можешь тогда отбагрепортить, что глюк есть?

 

Про переключение клавы разобрался, просто он переписал файлик один, вот и все. Сие уже исправил. Впрочем как и глюк с намлоком. Тут в ирке сказал, и ответ подвернулся. Обрадовал меня v12aml  :Smile: 

Глюк с намлоком лечится так:

```
Option      "Xleds" "1 2 3"
```

В секцию Section "InputDevice" клавы естественно  :Smile: 

P.S. ответ он нашел, на этом же форуме, так что поиск рулит  :Smile: 

P.P.S. мну решил даунгрейд не делать  :Smile: 

----------

## serg_sk

Единственное, что мне не дает спать, так это то, что xorg-x11-6.8.99.8 замаскирован в /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, и при обновлении оно будет материться, есть ли файл типа /etc/portage/package.unmask, или как его размаскировать с помощью etc/portage/package.mask?

----------

## kaktyc

Размаскировать можно с помощью файла etc/portage/package.unmask.

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Глюк с намлоком лечится так:...

 

Это я знаю  :Wink:  Мне только нужно было, что бы кто-нибудь подтвердил/опровергнул это баг в сабже.

P.S. если прочтешь comments к багу, то я уже писал там решение  :Wink: 

P.P.S. Огромное спасибо! Пойду отмечусь на багзилле.

----------

## serg_sk

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Размаскировать можно с помощью файла etc/portage/package.unmask.

 

ууу... я догадовался о существовании этого файла  :Smile:  Сейчас пойду изучать синтаксис  :Smile: 

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Это я знаю  Мне только нужно было, что бы кто-нибудь подтвердил/опровергнул это баг в сабже.
> 
> P.S. если прочтешь comments к багу, то я уже писал там решение 
> 
> P.P.S. Огромное спасибо! Пойду отмечусь на багзилле.

 

Читал, но видимо не обратил внимания  :Smile: 

----------

